# I cant wait



## cmoneyg60 (May 19, 2002)

this thing is ganna rock my socks off........The Eos is the best... Im ganna trade everything I own to get one.....


----------



## BMP.:R32Murse (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: I cant wait (cmoneyg60)*

Me too this thing is ganna be the radest creation of the century......I am ganna trade my R for one.......Then drive around for days on end


----------



## JoeO (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: I cant wait (BMP.:R32Murse)*

Me too.....I'm ganna ride a round in just my underwear because I want to feel oneness with the vehicle. Eos, all the way.


_Modified by JoeO at 4:55 AM 2-11-2006_


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah i been thinking about it more than usual. I plan to trade my GLI. I remember when i first saw the Concept C Video... it was awsome and now it will be mine.. in 6 more months or so








JT
Damn it VWs dont F*^* this up!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

I want one too!


----------



## cmoneyg60 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: I cant wait (JoeO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeO* »_Me too.....I'm ganna ride a round in just my underwear because I want to feel oneness with the vehicle. Eos, all the way.

_Modified by JoeO at 4:55 AM 2-11-2006_

i prefer to ride around nude actually the leather is just sooooo soft http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: I cant wait (cmoneyg60)*

Who's going TOPLESS?


----------



## BMP.:R32Murse (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: I cant wait (gizmopop)*

I might be traveling seductively on my first ride off the sealership lot....I cant wait!!!!


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: I cant wait (BMP.:R32Murse)*

I saw the car at the Detroit show. It looks fantastic and is the first car my wife actually asked, "Can I get one of those?"


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: I cant wait (VDUBfanatic)*

Will the EOS ever come to America? I dont ear about it anymore


----------



## 645Ci (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: I cant wait (vwtuner4ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuner4ever* »_Will the EOS ever come to America? I dont ear about it anymore









u should read all the replies posted in this forum before asking that question.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: I cant wait (vwtuner4ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuner4ever* »_Will the EOS ever come to America? I dont ear about it anymore









No they shipped 2 over here to put in the NAIAS just to wave it in our faces and laugh


----------



## cmoneyg60 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: I cant wait (mrreet)*

i think they took a look at the thread and saw that we were all gonna ride around naked and cacelled it


----------



## cmoneyg60 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: I cant wait (cmoneyg60)*

bump it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerscherdub (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: I cant wait (cmoneyg60)*

oh my god that is some funny ****aaaat


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: I cant wait (kerscherdub)*

i heard cmoneyg60 got a eos this weekend


----------



## kerscherdub (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: I cant wait (abydielsgli)*

yeah i just saw him with the top down. On 190 he's ass naked with a cowboy hat on. He's so silly. Cant wait to go for a ride YAAAYYY for chris such a classy lil car suites him well. just fabolous


----------



## cmoneyg60 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: I cant wait (kerscherdub)*

for all the nay sayers, i got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ Congrats!


----------



## moreholden (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: I cant wait (cmoneyg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmoneyg60* »_for all the nay sayers, i got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

question is how the **** did you get an EOS?


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: I cant wait (Jpics)*

hahahah chris...funny shat..i call shotgun


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: I cant wait (life.love.regret)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2625082 
Anyone notice any similarites?


----------



## kerscherdub (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: I cant wait (BigFoot-74205)*

Haters!!! Your just jealous of Chris. hes the First Just remeber that you EOS Nazis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AvsRule8 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: I cant wait (kerscherdub)*

i saw one today, might be that same one as in the pictures. We had a vw golf tourney at the course i work at and the thing is sick. i want the rims for my own jetta. Only thing i didnt like was the pretty large trunk gap but thats about it. Starting at 28k and launch date of early september one of the guys said. Sorry i dont have any pics.


----------



## BMP.:R32Murse (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: I cant wait (cmoneyg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmoneyg60* »_for all the nay sayers, i got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










For everyone who cant wait for this thing let me tell you the ride I took in it when cmoney first got it was better than sex. This thing has ballz!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








EOS + Ballz = Ballz Deep German Fun (Unpimpz Zur Ahto)


_Modified by BMP.:R32Murse at 11:14 AM 5-24-2006_


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: I cant wait (cmoneyg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmoneyg60* »_this thing is ganna rock my socks off........The Eos is the best... Im ganna trade everything I own to get one.....

Don't say that so loud....your sales guy/girl might hear you and take you to the cleaners


----------



## BMP.:R32Murse (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: I cant wait (cmoneyg60)*








[/QUOTE]
Cmoney your the man. remember ballz + Eos = ballzdeep german fun 4 da ho's


----------



## cmoneyg60 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: I cant wait (BMP.:R32Murse)*



BMP.:R32Murse said:


> What can I say I love every minute im in my eos....I even have slept in it naked.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

